# wife says it a piece of junk!!!!



## tech549 (Aug 31, 2015)

drove out to new York sunday morning to pick this up,think it is a 36 elgin oriole,missing rear stand but no ears on drop out,and seat has the bell caps on the springs going to clean it up and put tires on it see how it rides.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 31, 2015)

I respectfully disagree.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 31, 2015)

Cool find!! That is how alot of us collectors get some great bikes..All it takes is one person to call it "JUNK" (Your wife in this case) and out the door and possibly into our loving hands !(Hopefully she wont throw it out on you!
Like these 2 "junkers" that literally found their way into dumpsters! Then found their ways to me!


----------



## tech549 (Aug 31, 2015)

wow!!I have to find some dumpsters then!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice find Paul, Seat and guard are off a later Elgin of course.  Speedo is sweeeet!


----------



## the tinker (Aug 31, 2015)

Piece of junk ?
I didn't bring home no STINKEN PIECE OF JUNK!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2015)

Time to go dumpster divin'!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 31, 2015)

One mans trash is another mans treasure.
This bike was pulled out of the trash heap in just the nick of time.
It went from being kicked to the curb to a selling price of $4,000!
Not a bad days work for that dumpster diver.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 1, 2015)

That is a beauty Paul,congrats .


----------



## catfish (Sep 1, 2015)

She is wrong.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 1, 2015)

g.html]

[/URL]cleaned it up a bit serviced all the bearing,ready for a ride.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 1, 2015)

ya dale I was in the middle of painting the Higgins,went in to do some bills ,and found this on craigs list,in chester ny.took a ride early sunday morning.couldn,t pass it up .


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 1, 2015)

Excellent,did not take you long to get it back on the road.Classy rig right there.


----------



## mike j (Sep 1, 2015)

Chester, N.Y. is about twenty minutes from me. How did I miss that. Dang yankee carpetbagger comin' down & takin' all our good bikes, what's this world comin' to. All kidding aside, great score & nice job. Your wife sounds very similar to mine.


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 1, 2015)

Thats some damn nice Junk! Great Score!


----------



## tech549 (Sep 1, 2015)

sometimes its just timing,i trying to finish this other project,and then see this.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 1, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> One mans trash is another mans treasure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think the old adage that applies here is; 'One wife's junk is another man's pleasure.'


----------



## partsguy (Sep 1, 2015)

Women,  eh?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 1, 2015)

she thinks all my junk is junk...... I mean treasures are junk.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 1, 2015)

Junk is a dirty four letter word. Your wife should be ashamed of herself for using that kind of language, and I hope no kids were around when she said that. She should have said sh*t, which would be more appropriate and much less offensive.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 2, 2015)

oh believe me she says sh-t more then she says junk,but you know she a good sport she rides the silver king i have and loves it.


----------

